# First time beekeeper - East Tennessee



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from Greene County!

You would be smart to at least have a veil available. If you don't want to buy one, making your own is an option ....
http://www.klamathbeekeepers.org/Be...uipment/making_your_own_veil_on_a_budget.html


----------



## HoneyFlow (Feb 11, 2014)

Great! Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

HoneyFlow said:


> Great! Thanks for the idea!!


My wife got interested in keeping bees and told our stock broker. It turned out he keeps bees. He invited us over, loaned her a bee suit, and they dove into his back yard hive. I watched my wife fall in love with the little rascals right then and there. I wish I'd had a camera to watch the little-girl joy spread on her face.

I think you're gonna like it.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Hidey ho there neighbor. I agree with raider at least a veil, I know one guy blind in one eye from a bee sting. I would go ahead and get a suit at least until you are comfortable around them. They are like a horse they can tell when you are nervous and get more agressive.


----------



## Blessed Farms (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome from just down the road (Interstate). I would begin with a veil & suit. Getting stung will probably take the fun out of it for you. Dig through the endless posts on this site (a lot of combined knowledge on Bee Source), join a local bee club, and find a mentor to help you get going. There will likely be someone close to you that would be willing to help out a new beek.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome from gainesboro! Some good honey gets produced in your area!


----------



## Tycobb (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome! You could compromise and just get a half suit with veil - like a canvas pullover with a zipper attached veil. I have one and feel its cooler and easier to manuver in. Most importantly - have fun!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Tycobb said:


> Welcome! You could compromise and just get a half suit with veil - like a canvas pullover with a zipper attached veil. I have one and feel its cooler and easier to manuver in. Most importantly - have fun!


You can also use a tyvek suit-very cheap-$8 bucks or so. They can be hot and tear easily but you can patch them with duct tape. Bees might sting through it when it gets wellworn but it is a light sting.


----------

